
San Francisco UI not showing up on Xcode - baoskee
I followed instructions at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;supermarin&#x2F;YosemiteSanFranciscoFont to install SF UI on my Mac, but the font is still not showing up as an option in Xcode. Help!
======
DerekL
I have never used the described methods, so take this with a grain of salt.

Where do you expect San Francisco to appear in Xcode? In the Fonts & Colors
Preferences? I looked at Xcode 8.1 in OS X El Capitan, and the only San
Francisco variant I saw was SF Mono, which also happens to be the default.

It looks like this monospace font is inside the Xcode bundle. Here's a page
that tells about it: [https://vox.vg/get-sf-mono-in-
xcode-7-46828b49f49d#.hsbaqn9j...](https://vox.vg/get-sf-mono-in-
xcode-7-46828b49f49d#.hsbaqn9jk)

